# Öffenlicher Bereich > Sitten und Bräuche im alten/ heutigen Thailand >  alte und neue Streichholzschachteln aus Siam/Thailand

## schiene

ohne Jahresangabe

----------


## schiene



----------


## schiene



----------


## schiene

ohne Jahresangabe

----------


## schiene



----------


## schiene



----------


## schiene



----------


## schiene



----------


## schiene



----------


## schiene



----------


## schiene



----------


## schiene



----------


## Erwin

Dieser Thread gefällt mir sehr, alles, was das alte Thailand/Siam betrifft, interessiert mich. 
Ich benutze diesen Thread mal, um zu lernen, wie man hier ein Bild auflädt. Mal sehen, ob's klappt

Es handelt sich um Streichhölzer, die von einer "Streichholzfirma Asia mit beschränkter Haftung" produziert wurden. 亞洲
(yàzhōu) -auf dem Streichholzetikett von rechts nach links zu lesen-  heißt "Asien".

----------


## Erwin

Heureka! Das Hochladen des Bildes hat geklappt, das ist für mich nicht selbstverständlich. .

Ich weiß nicht, ob das in diesem Zusammenhang interessiert: Streichhölzer wurden zunächst aus Schweden und Japan importiert. Unter König Prajadhipok (dem 7.König) wurden erstmals Streichhölzer produziert, und zwar von der Firma Minsae mbH, die am 16.8.1928 offiziell eröffnet wurde. Diese (kleine) Firma gibt es noch heute in Bangkok! Bald entstand eine ganze Reihe solcher Firmen, sie produzierten Streichhölzer mit phantasievollen Markennamen, etwa Marke Papagei, Marke Mickymaus, Marke Coupé-Auto (รถกูบ, กูบ kommt vom Engl. coupe, gemeint ist ein geschlossenes, 2-türiges Auto), usw.

Erwin

----------

